# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  La manchuela tiene magia

## Moñiño

Gran espectaculo de magia en la manchuela conquense. concretamente en Minglanilla, mañana domingo a las 17:30 que contara entre otros artistas con Moñiño el mago como presentador.

Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Al final el evento que organice de los 3 Ases, o LOS 3 MAGONIFICOS, creo que cuando se va cerrando el telon y los niños protestan y piden mas a gritos y mas mas, creo que cuando esto pasa, y pese a que al teatro le falto un poco para llenarse, cuando el publico y pese a los 80 min que duro, dice que le ha sabido a poco, creo que en estos casos se puede decir que ha sido un exito.
Eso si, debo dar las gracias tanto a Albert como a esa pareja de artistas que son Ati y Ade, por todo. 
Tenia claro que para esta primera ocasion, debia traerlos a ellos y han dado el maximo. Debia traerlos, por que los consejos de Albert y su padre Kike (que aunque al final no pudo venir, le mando un cariñoso y fuerte abrazo desde aqui) de como organizar un evento, han sido fundamentales y debia traer a Ati y Ade, por que su cariño, consejos y enseñanzas, aun se las tenia yo que pagar. Y ademas, Ati se reencontro con viejos conocidos de aqui del pueblo. Gracias a todos ellos, sin olvidarme de Carlos, hermano de Albert y nuestro tecnico para la ocasion. Todo un experto en su area.
Y al ayuntamiento, que pese a sus "normales" formas habituales de tratar estos temas, se porto mejor de lo que esperaba y menuda campaña publicitaria se montaron. 

Gracias. 

Espero poder repetirlo otra vez, y traer nuevos magos invitados, o llevar este espectaculo al mayor numero de rincones posibles.

Ya comentare una cronica, un video resumen y tal.

----------

